
Ask HN: Developing with Bash on Ubuntu on Windows - joaopms
Now that we have Bash on Ubuntu on Windows, how do people code things?<p>I use Sublime Text 3 and want to code in Go, but I&#x27;m not sure if I should install Go on Windows or on Bash on Ubuntu on Windows...
======
tiernano
if you are using the bash prompt and all that it entails, then you install go
on Ubuntu in Windows. If you, however, are using the Windows command prompt,
then install it under Windows... Or, alternatively, install on both...

